# Budgie molting monthly



## Budgie3353 (Jul 11, 2021)

Hello
Unfortunately, my budgie experiences molting monthly. I saw the similar problems in a different post where the budgie was not molting but was over-preening. 
The budgie lives in same city, I just wonder whether it is normal or not ?
* Multiple vets see the budgie at different times but no diagnosis.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*In order to adequately address your question, we need additional information from you.
Overpreening/plucking is not normal.
It is normal for a budgie to lose some feathers every month, but not for a budgie to have continual monthly molts.

1) Are you certain you budgie is molting? Is it losing flight feathers and tail feathers monthly or only a few downy feathers?

2) Would you please post pictures of the bird? Does the bird have bald spots?

3) What are you feeding the budgie?*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*

*4) Is the budgie stressed by too much noise/activity/people/other animals in the house?

5) How large is the budgie's cage? Length, Width, and Height

6) Does the budgie have a set bed time and time to get up in the morning? If so, what are the times?

7) Do you cover the bird's cage at night (top, three sides and 1/3 of the way down the front) and provide a night-light to help prevent night frights?

8) Is this a solo budgie or do you have others in the cage with it?

9) You indicated it has been "checked by multiple vets". Were the vets Avian Vets?
Avian Association of Veterinarians

10) How long have you had this budgie? How old is the bird?

11) Were any Avian test performed to rule out nutritional deficiencies or disease?

Budgie Molting Information
Miserable Molting
*
*Feathers - A Window into your Budgie's Health*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**


*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

You've been given great advice and resources above by FaeryBee and I agree with her completely! Additionally, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through the links provided above, which include the forums' many budgie articles and stickies, to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We hope to see you around, and best wishes! 

👋


----------

